# next year



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

has anyone started going around looking for contracts? i have thought about it but was wondering if people would sign a contract this far away from the season.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I have already been receiving RFPs, and have been submitting renewal questionaires to existing clients whose contracts have expired-figure I'll get the good vs bad input while its still fresh in their mind, but probably wont actually send any contracts out til after July 1 (due to personal reasons) but IMO if you want the account its never too early for a professional...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Haven't done any advertising but I have already been contacted to be put on my route for next winter. First was even before the last snow of the season. She wanted to know if I'd be plowing next year and would I be plowing her drive? I probably won't be answering any Request for Proposals this year. Had too much hassle with them last year. When they contact you, you give them a price/terms and they take it or leave it. I'll also send out reminder letters in Sept to confirm intentions.


----------

